# Likes List for the 2014 Merry reaper



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Signing UP putting the list together now


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Likes 
Voodoo
Nightmare before Christmas 
Dark twisted Christmas 
Yule related 
Corps bride
Skeletons
Villains
Zombies
Batman villains Joker and Harley to be more specific 
Miniature Halloween
I LOVE BATS 
Day of the Dead
Universal monsters
witchy things
Zombies
hand made crafts
Creepy things 
Graveyard pics/ or miniatures
Villains
bloody is ok
Creepy is good

Dislikes 
Blow molds 
Cute things
Clowns *


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm working on my list and will post it tomorrow. I'm going to be one of the few (if not only) who is going to be balls to the wall Christmas with my likes list. I love Halloween but (cover your ears!) when it's over, I love Christmas just as much!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am the same way Spookyblackcat.I know i am in the minority here, but I am big into sparkly Christmas! I obviously love Halloween , but once it is done, bring on Christmas, so you will not be the only one with a all Christmas likes list.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok, so I will probably edit this later on, but here's my list!

Halloween Likes:
http://www.pinterest.com/emilynschaub/halloween/

Our party this year was a hit, so we plan on having one next year as well. No defined theme (might focus on pirates?), but I do plan on doing 2 of the 3 main rooms in blacklight. So anything Glow in the dark or that would glow under blacklight would be awesome. We only have one blacklight strip as of now, so bulbs or light strips would be amazing.  

Witches/Wizards:
Cauldrons, witch/wizard hats, potion ingredient jars/bottles. Spell books, Brooms, wands. I would really like some good potion recipe pages. One of those "DANGER witch seen in the forest" signs would be cool. The only think witchy that I don't like is the crashed witches and the curly toed witch shoes.

Animals:
Black cats, ravens, owls, bats, spiders, skulls/skeletons (human or animal),

Hocus Pocus movie: 
I love every bit of that movie! I would like a pillow case with a movie quote on it, A framed image of the sisters, my own Book… Anything really. 

The Addams Family (from the TV show specifically): 
I adore Gomez and Morticia. I would love a Thing or Cousin It. 

Fortune teller:
tarot cards, jewelry, scarves, runes, palmistry hand. fortune teller sign. I love gypsies in general, so anything gypsy related is good.

The Classic Monsters:
Dracula/Vampires (not twilight). frankenstein and his bride. werewolves/wolfman. I would love to have framed portraits of the classic monsters as well as family photos of the Sanderson sisters, Addams family, and the Munster family. Or any creepy/spooky portraits/paintings/pictures. 

PIRATES!: We love pirates and the boyfriend is a sailor, so anything nautical is used year round!

Lighting:
candlesticks, candelabras, lanterns, string lights, Black lights!

creepy plants: 
eye ball plant, fly traps, etc

ghosts: 
I like all ghosts. even cutesy ones…

bust statues: 
I once heard someone mention a hall of ancestors and I love that idea and would love some busts to start my own 'ancestor' collection

Graveyard: headstones, spooky trees (love trees!), pumpkins/gourds/jack o lanterns

Zombies are okay. 

I would like to start collecting specimen jars or oddities, as of now I have a shed snake skin wired up as a "ghost snake" and he's lonely without any freaky friends. haha 

Colors: Black, Purple, red, lime green, orange

LOVE:
dragons and venetian masks. Not just at Halloween, i always have my masks and dragons out

I can always use more creepy cloth. 
I'd like white sheets to put over our couches/furniture for a haunted house vibe. 
i'd like small brains for my "bat brains" apothecary jar. I can't find any.
Anything with antique or old looking is great. homemade things are awesome

Halloween Dislikes:
babydolls, gore, cutesy things, clowns, serial killers, and i don't dislike it, but i'm not a huge fan of nightmare before christmas.
NO outdoor decorations please! I am afraid the neighborhood kids would just ruin them. 





CHRISTMAS LIKES:
http://www.pinterest.com/emilynschaub/winter-christmas/

I'm in to happy, glittery, shiny, traditional christmas decor

Animals: Owls, penguins, polarbears, reindeer, regular deer, mice... pretty much all animals look good in santa hats... 

From Movies:
LOVE cartoon Grinch
rudolph, frosty, Santa clause, Jack frost, The year with out Santa claus, Santa claus is coming to town, White christmas, It's a wonderful life.

Love snow men

Santa, Mrs. Claus, Elves, reindeer

Love glittery/shiny decorations

Colors: red, green, gold, silver, and baby blue

Snowbabies

Vintage cards/decorations

Bells

Lanterns

need a tree skirt

clear ornaments

CHRISTMAS DISLIKES:

Nativities, Religious items, Nightmare before christmas (sorry!), A Christmas story, Neon colors, mulicolored light strings. Elf on a shelf, 'rustic' decorations


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok Im in, I will pm Bethene as soon as I figure out a likes and dislikes list. Im thinking all christmas....Maybe 
My first Merry reaper....So excited!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My Dear reaper I look forward to the goodies you create and send to me  


*
DEAR REAPER MY LIST HAS CHANGED SINCE I SENT UPDATED ON 11-14-14 *


My likes and Dislikes 
I love thrift store finds

LIKES
For the Merry reaper my list is to start with 
Night mare before Christmas 
I love nightmare before Christmas I do this for my Christmas theme every year. 

Would love a stocking big or small with nightmare before Christmas theme on it. 
i am doing a big tree for the first time so need lots of ornaments for it 

black and purple and white are the colors i am doing my theme in for nbc. 
garland black or purple with bats without is an idea

Would love a table top of a dead man tree or small table spooky trees.
ornaments of nbc would rock 
or even black, purple , or orange ornaments from the ball ones with glitter or any gothic looking ones glitter skulls even ok  . . 
some coffin ornaments would be sweet also. 
or even some gothic mini hats as ornament for tree would rock 
some gothic looking garland would be cool to have. 
oggie boggie dice ornaments would rock or oggie boggie ornament even
black and white candy canes.
some skull raindeer ornaments would rock 
would love a nbc tree topper
Glitter is a ok with me 

I have also this year started a 2 tree thanks to scream hehe this tree i am going to decorate with elfs and others ornaments once i get enough elfs it will be a elf tree  and then i think i will add a 3 tree of all kinds of ornaments
so any cool unique ornaments very happy to have also 
would love some hot pink and bright green (Kawasaki ninja green like the color of this font  ) Like ornaments also love to do a Kawasaki Ninja motorcycle tree . 

would love some NBC cookie cutters. 

Love anything Nightmare before Christmas. 
Would love NBC tree skirt or even one with bats or even a purple gothic type tree skirt. 
I also love snowflakes some gothic ones would be wicked cool as ornaments for tree 

a mini Gothic Christmas tree would be fun for my desk at work  
Love wax melts and candles 
Love candle Candelabra
Love skulls I collect them real and fake  
love owls and ravens 
glitter skulls I dig too 

Here is a pinterest board to give you some ideas. 
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/merry-reaper-ideas/

Gothic or steam punk fairy door
Gothic door wreath
love gothic decorations 

Skull cake pan

(Starting to collect the Avon cap code glass the red )

love scarfs with skulls on them
love dark chocolate 

favorite colors are red , black and purple

own a Kerilian bear dog she is such a sweetie.
my husband is awesome he has slowly been converted to love Halloween like me  
love dark choc
love fudge 


2015 I will be doing the traveling haunted hotel theme so also love anything related to that theme I have started nothing on this yet ( note I am doing the party in 2015 at a friend’s house note the Traveling haunted hotel hehe) 
I have nothing for this so open to anything. 
Would love an old suite case. 
haunted suitcase
Hotel hat for bell man. 
Bell hop out fit
Hotel directory
old phone 
Old made over guest book 
Old sheets white 
One of those old bags like a doctor use to carry not sure the name of them 
Maid out fit 
Any color boas 
gothic looking photo frames
anything you could see in a haunted hotel 

2015
my house will be decorated in gypsy / fortune teller theme 
love any sheer fabric or gypsy looking fabric
even sheer curtains or gypsy looking curtains 
love to get a gypsy mask 
love a gypsy suite case 
gypsy signs
scarfs
anything gypsy related would love to have. 
pinstrest ideas 
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gypsy-craft-ideas/
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650...ortune-teller/


Going to do dark wizard of oz in the house also so would love anything related to that i have nothing so totally open on this one. 
ruby slippers
flying monkeys lol 
monkey costume or mask 
big hour glass 
are some ideas 
scarecrow costume or mask 



So I got the Gammy oz witch so I have decided I want to start collecting witch stuff to also decorate house with 
I have picked up a cabinet to start filling with witch goodies and love anything real like looking or old creepy for it not doing cute witch stuff . 
witch hats to
witch signs 
potion books,
potion bottles 
smudge sticks
love a little cauldron
owls







Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
cute Halloween stuff
cute Christmas stuff


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much Merry Reaper for taking the time during the busy Holidays to focus on a gift for me. I appreciate it so much.

Likes: Christmas Things

We decorate Outside in Blue and White. I love snowflake decorations for outside but we put out anything blue and white, bells, snowmen, angels etc..
Id really love something to decorate my mailbox with
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/christmas-outdoors/

The Nutcracker Ballet is special to us, I decorate my dining room in Nutcracker Ballet themed things, would love some of those beautiful paper ballerinas on pinterest or anything else related to The Nutcracker, sugar plum fairy, mouse king, etc.....we want to have a nutcracker themed Tea for Christmas Eve so anything for this would be great. Towels,plates,cups,tea pot, napkins etc...
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/christmas-the-nutcracker/

I would love Red PVC candles (home made ones or from the store) or LED candles These would fit into my Christmas and Halloween displays both

I also love everything with snowflakes on it for me, socks, scarves, gloves, jewelry, coffee mugs, anything snowflakes 

I don't have any woodsy Christmas items but would love some. I'd like to do an owl tree with woodland animals on it. burlap, pine cones, squirrels, deer, that kind of thing.
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/woodland-christmas/


I do have a Halloween Tree that I only put out at Halloween time, It is black with white Lights and silver and gothic style ornaments
would love any kind of pretty Halloween ornaments for my Halloween tree
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-trees/

Likes: Halloween Things

My 2015 Theme is the Sanderson Sisters/Hocus Pocus
The only things I have so far is my black flame candle and Im working on the spell book
anything witchy that would fit into the Sanderson Sisters cottage would be great
Also looking for a green cape for Winifred
need 3 maniquin heads to make the girls with
any kind of costume pieces that would look good on the girls
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/the-sanderson-sisters

Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman 
I need a Katrina Van Tassel Tombstone
a map of sleepy hollow would be cool
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/sleepy-hollow/


Vampires- Draculas castle 
A Map of Transylvania or Budapest area would be great!
vampire potion bottles (I am in love with Hildas Vampire bottles)
would love some of my creepy vampire pics printed up from my vampire board (I don't have a printer)
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/vampire-castle/

I love Edgar Allan Poe
I love bookmarks
Would love a Raven Feather
I need a black cat for my Poe display
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/edgar-allan-poe/


Wicked Witch of the West
love love love the green queen. Don't care much for the other wizard of oz characters but definitely a Wicked fan.
A Tree ornament or a snow globe would be awesome. 
Any kind of wicked Elphaba wicked witch pictures. I dedicate a table to her. Everything is black and green of course 
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/elphaba-the-queen-of-halloween

I like glitter and sparkles

We love baked goods, sweets, cookies and candy

Someone mentioned a "Halloween props I want" board on Pinterest and I thought that was a great idea. It's kind of my to do list. It definitely does not mean you have to make or buy anything at all on there. It's just fyi 
http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-props-i-want

no snakes please, I don't care for Elves, elf on a shelf, creepy babies, gore,religious items, day of the dead, window clings and I don't prefer bright modern or neon colors for Christmas. I like good ole traditional Christmas colors
Please don't think you have to make or buy anything specific that I have listed it's just to help you learn about me. Making stalking easier, haha...

www.pinterest.com/BerniceEast


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs to be on first page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What interesting likes lists...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am all ready thinking of teasers


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You are always on top of things Saki


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Likes - 

-Nightmare before christmas (ornaments, stockings, figurines, Wall art) Pretty much anything
-Traditional red,Green and white christmas colors Oh and silver and blue
-Garland (maybe snowflake) White or blue
-I collect Snowmen and snowflake things. Would love anything 
-Wall Art - Christmas sayings
-Christmas wreathes - Snowman or snowflake themed would be cool
-Window clings
-Classic christmas music -Think Bing crosby or frank sinatra) Maybe something instrumental 
-A recipe box for all my christmas cookie recipes
-I have a Nice fireplace mantel so maybe some something to hang on it
-I love owls but don’t have many of them.
-Can always use more soft throw blankets (I’m a sucker for these)
-Any christmas craft things I can make with my kids like felt ornaments or Houses
-Anything to do with the grinch or rudolph, or frosty the snowman (except the movies I already own them) Figurines, ornaments,
-Tree scented wax melts
-Hot chocolate
-I want to start a Nightmare before christmas tree this year so anything that I could put on that
-Glittery Christmas stuff is Great!
-I love to bake, so anything cooking related is great, molds, baking trays, cake pop kits, candy making kits
-Did I mention Owls, cute ones, realistic ones, glittery ones I love them all.
-Not so into Gold. I like to keep my christmas stuff more Silver, Red, green and white and blue
-Christmas countdown calendar
-Chalkboard signs

Cross over stuff would be ok too. I love some of the skeleton ornaments Ive seen on here. 

Oh and if you happen to be a baker we love homemade goodies in this house. thought I would add it just in case 

Halloween - 

-Next years Halloween party theme is Disney Villians/ Nightmare before christmas
- I just bought a used spice rack and could use some little potion bottles for it.
-spooky pictures, (like old abandoned buildings, creepy kids)
-Skeletons
-Little coffins

Here is a link to a board I made on pintrest full of reaper Ideas http://www.pinterest.com/dee14399/reaper-ideas/
Hope that helps my reaper out on the kind of things I like


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> You are always on top of things Saki


and i can do any crafting lol till after friday my party is this friday and have my crafting area coverd lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump for people to join


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

phantasm love your list...all the lists are great, really good....this is going to be fun.........we are a huge xmas display house, grizzwalds, but im still thinking my Nbc area....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> phantasm love your list...all the lists are great, really good....this is going to be fun.........we are a huge xmas display house, grizzwalds, but im still thinking my Nbc area....


Every house needs a nbc area


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

saki, i know...i'll tell a quick story...i had this huge coffin we made for a prank for a setup on year, i could store all my skellies and pumpkins in that monster...well it got rickkitie and i told my husband he could haul it to the dump after halloween, he was estatic, getting rid of something..lol....i had it by my drive in a little wooded area and kept it there and decided to put my jack and sally xmas blowups there and make it a nbc xmas scene for one of my xmas set ups..i do a huge yard scene, each area in kinda themes...it was so cute, with the purple and green lights a xmas tree and so on......so after xmas, i gave my husband the go ahead, haul it off and he was on his way to the dump......when he got there, no one was really around and he had to try to shove it in a raised crusher for wood, halfway in it got crowded and he had a crowd watching...as he shoves it in he turns and goes.........." well grandma couldnt afford a big funeral so she had to go economy" 
he was so proud of himself....


Saki.Girl said:


> Every house needs a nbc area


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL!! Too funny!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> saki, i know...i'll tell a quick story...i had this huge coffin we made for a prank for a setup on year, i could store all my skellies and pumpkins in that monster...well it got rickkitie and i told my husband he could haul it to the dump after halloween, he was estatic, getting rid of something..lol....i had it by my drive in a little wooded area and kept it there and decided to put my jack and sally xmas blowups there and make it a nbc xmas scene for one of my xmas set ups..i do a huge yard scene, each area in kinda themes...it was so cute, with the purple and green lights a xmas tree and so on......so after xmas, i gave my husband the go ahead, haul it off and he was on his way to the dump......when he got there, no one was really around and he had to try to shove it in a raised crusher for wood, halfway in it got crowded and he had a crowd watching...as he shoves it in he turns and goes.........." well grandma couldnt afford a big funeral so she had to go economy"
> he was so proud of himself....



LOL that is so funny love it. 
I know last year I burnt my self out on Halloween I worked all year on dark alice in wonderland props when party was over I told hubby take it all to good will he was like omg 3 truck fulls went to goodwill but I can say that I regret doing that now lol I told hubby that will not happen again lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh NO you DIDNT!!!.........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh NO you DIDNT!!!.........


Ya I know right lets just say I have been kicking my own butt over this it will not ever happen again LOL 

ok I must say I am so excited to get a victim and hope I get some one who loves NBC cause boy do I have some great ideas to make


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Saki I would love to be your victim! (not something I ever thought I would be typing lol)
Your NBC stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Saki I would love to be your victim! (not something I ever thought I would be typing lol)
> Your NBC stuff is amazing!!!


Thank you  I have been brain storming ideas today and going to start painting some nbc stuff this weekend in hopes my victim I get likes nbc


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this can not be on 3 page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I still have to make my list, slacking here


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will look up my last year's list, and go from there...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need this on the first page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at last, here is my list 
.
Christmas 
:my Christmas is just that , Christmasy, I do have a couple Halloweenish ornaments, a spider web, old world style,which is white and silver spider web, and a old world pumpkin,,so along those lines would be good,, I am a ornament junkie,, can not resist a sparky ornament , do mostly "fancy" glass, but sparkly plastic is ok too, put it at the bottom, although my cats leave them alone at this point, I also love, love snowmen,collect any and all, ornaments, knick knacks, etc Santa's, snowflakes, elegantly traditional if that makes sense. Vintage ornaments like from the ,, 40,s and 50s. think shiny brite style,I like Victorian style Christmas, wreaths, wall swags,, basically if it is Chrismas-y I will adore it, Christmas art work,, 

Home made/ handmade is awesome, as is thrift store finds
I adore kitties and have four babies... 

Halloween : scary, things that go bump in the night type , things to use to animate, witches, ghosts, skeletons, bats, cats etc.


I also love the Wizard of Oz, especially the green witch, in all her forms, would love a Wicked Witch figurine or ornament. 

dislikes Halloween, gory , bloody, movies, zombie babys, clowns, 

Christmas need to think about, don't have much dislikes for Christmas,,​


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Up, up you go!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

away we go to the top so more of you can join us


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm almost ready to say in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'm almost ready to say in.


oh yes say it say it  we want you


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Halloween

I have an inside garage party. 2015 theme is Bloody Asylum.

Ideas I’m looking for:

-Red icicle lights
-Bloody hand & foot clings
-Bloody knives
-Nurse costumes or white scrubs (can be already bloody)
-Anything Asylum related
-Medicine/urine cups
-Medicine bottles
Skeleton Garland
16 inch Skeletons 


Likes/Dislikes

Likes

-Love skulls & Anything Day of the Dead
-Love candelabras
-Blood and gore is ok
-Really love vintage things
-Handmade & thrift store is ok as well
- I have started collecting Halloween ornaments for a Halloween tree (I have 3 so far)
-I have a small Halloween village, so items for that would be ok
-Like the look of mini shadow box scenes

Dislikes

I don’t really have any dislikes. I don’t discriminate when is comes to Halloween things. Lol



Christmas Likes/Dislikes

Likes

-Tree is mainly in Red, Green, and Sliver & Gold
-Love snowmen, owls, Elves and Reindeer
-Love icicle ornaments
-Dachshund ornaments 

Don’t really have that much Christmas decorations at my house.

Dislikes

-The Christmas Story 
-The Grinch Cartoon


Other Things

-Favorite colors are Red & Black
-Like Hot Chocolate
-Like anything milk or dark chocolate
-Like Cherry items (kitchen is done in cherries, it’s hard to find)
-Have a Miniature Dachshund named Lil Bit, who is the Joy in my life besides Halloween.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh yes say it say it  we want you


okay, I'm in. I'll PM Bethene, and work on my likes and dislikes after I get home tomorrow.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Halloween or Christmas, it doesn't matter. I love both (although except for Nightmare Before Christmas, we really don’t overlap them much). 

I love Victorian decorations and costuming: jewelry and accessories, anything with colored glass. I like a dark Victorian vibe—candlesticks, books, bottles, picture frames…also, Steampunk! I particularly like long pendant-style necklaces, and hair accessories. 

I like Day of the Dead things: sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. (I think this is going to be next year's theme.)

Things based on dark literature, Edgar Allan Poe for example, would be cool. I'm an English instructor in real life! Also, ghost stories or ghost hunting type books. 

I sort of want an apothecary set. I don't have anywhere to display one, and it doesn't fit in with any of our current décor or themes, but they are so freakin' awesome looking! 

Things for my village. I repainted Dollar Store village pieces and am slowly building a Halloween village. I would like accessories like trees, paths, gravestones, etc. 


Ok, now the specifics…
For Halloween:

I love all things Disney, specifically Disneyland. Anything Haunted Mansion is awesome (especially involving the wallpaper pattern. Nightmare Before Christmas is always welcome! My favorites are the villains. I love anything Disney Villains. My favorites villains, in order, Malificent, The Chernobog, The Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Cruella deVille.

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known (like Monster Mash, Thriller, etc.). I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. I don't really like the dolls or babies much. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. It's HOT here, but for Christmas it should be ok. I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. 

For Christmas:
Penguins, more Disney stuff! Love Christmas stuff with the Fab Five (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, and Pluto), and the princesses but any Disney character is great. I'm also on board the _Frozen_ train that's rolling through! 
Most of the style of Halloween can carry over into Christmas decorations (Victorian, old or antique looking).
I have miniature tree that gets set up randomly, so itty bitty ornaments would be nice. (I got an awesome Halloween tree last year in the Merry Reaper). 
Snowglobes (although I would be terrified of shipping) and music boxes. 
Mostly indoor decorations for Christmas. We usually run out of time and don’t do much outdoor decorating. 
I always love lights, so any kind of lighting is cool. 
We also can use fabrics, ribbons, tulle, and all that fun stuff. 
I like dramatic Christmas music (Trans Siberian Orchestra style). 
I like peppermint candy.
For Christmas, I tend to like colorful (bright, jewel tones) and and I love metallic. Glitter is ok. I like sparkly Christmas.
I don't do much baking, but I do occasionally like to get creative with things like gingerbread men and houses. I'm better at decorating that actually using an oven. I burn everything.  

I'll probably add more to the list as I think of things. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Double post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay. More people..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

moving to the first page


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

All right - finally posting my list - & I'm sure I'll probably add stuff to it as I go.....

We do both Christmas & Hanukkah in our house, as my husband is Jewish, so our decorating scheme is eclectic, to say the least. We try to incorporate both holidays in all the corners of the house, from dreidels & little trees tucked on shelves to little menorahs near my stocking holders. My Christmas decorating color scheme always tended to be more on the silver side anyway, with blue, purple, red, green, & white in the mix (I tend to stay away from gold – it’s not outlawed or anything, I just prefer silver usually). We have a silver tinsel tree, & we put Hanukkah ornaments in the mix with my Christmas ornaments on the tree. We send out Hanukkah & Christmas cards (a LOT of cards), so that’s reflected in our decorating as well, as we hang up all the cards, adding to the festiveness…..

We don't do a ton of outdoor decorating outside of putting up lights & plug-in menorahs in the windows, & we hang up wreaths & the like on the windows & doors.....

We have no children (yet), but we do have 5 cats & a dog.

Likes
(see color/holiday scheme above)
Retro/kitschy
Gingerbread
The Grinch (not the Jim Carrey version)
Peanuts
Glitter is cool if not overloaded
Shiny
Victorian
Ornaments (Christmas & Hanukkah) of all kinds!
Rudolph 
Reindeer in general, really
The Christmas Story
Tropical-themed holiday stuff (We live in South Florida)
Kitchen stuff holiday-related, like towels & the like (I make a lot of Christmas cookies, & I also make matzo-ball soup & latkes for Hanukkah) We haven’t had much luck finding anything Hanukkah-related in this category, actually….
Quilt/blanket would be amazing, cause they will be used (& yes, I'm cold all year - in Florida - go figure)
Something regional/from your area to hang on our tree to remember you every year would be cool!

I’m still figuring out new themes/touches to our blended scheme, so anything you send with that will be lovely! 

Dislikes
Stocking holders (like them, but already have them)
Elf on the Shelf (don’t like that little guy – he’s creepy)
Stuff that’s snow-heavy – some snowflakes are okay, but we live in South Florida, so it’s not like it applies to us down here…

With all that being said (whew!), anything you send us will be loved, dear Merry Reaper, as it comes from the heart, whether it be repurposed, purchased new or otherwise, or made….. 

& no, as cool as it would be, I don't/can't do the creepy Christmas theme, as it would be too crazy with the Christmas/Hanukkah as it is, but Halloween stuff is welcome all year - it just won't be used till Halloween, that's all.....

Yes, I also love NBC, & honestly it would probably be used for Halloween or left out all year, depending on what it is (I'm adding this because certain people *cough*Saki.girl*cough* have mentioned this on their crafting skills/likes list, & I just wanted them to know that anything of that vein would certainly be loved...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

trying to keep the two threads together


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya more list to look over


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh I totally love the idea of getting something from my reapers area to hang on the christmas tree. Thats a really cool Idea Kmeyer.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree... Cool idea


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok im going to start my list, but its not finished, im still reading everyone elses...
likes
we have an art room thats all tim burton decorated, black/white and purple... so anything tim burton in those colors is great....i have some shelve some odd made plants under a 12 inches tall would be cute to display.

i also have a game room that stays decorated halloween heavy witches all year long...yes i took it over when my kids went to college... i am going to do a black or purple xmas pencil tree this year so anything in halloween color scheme halloween ornaments would be great.... colors some silver, orange, purple, slime green, black. in the room i have a voodoo area, a snow white witch area, my oddity cabinet, seance table that decorated and lots of witches...

we are also going to do a night before xmas corner with our nbc things, i want to make or use the demented toys jack made for xmas gifts and covert the halloween theme of nbc to the xmas version of nbc for this corner...........
i love the grinch also...

oddities.....i love, i love anything tim burtonish...i love hand made.

i decorate my whole house xmas, i do use glitter things, happy happy....love pier one things, i am into more cartoony things, ive stayed kid at heart for christmas my colors are primary, gold and alilttle silver. 

...
gingerbread items i adore
sugar plums, lollipops, cookie, candy theme i do in my kitchen

if someone wants to do halloween, i am going to do a swamp witch theme next year and more voodoo...i have two hags i got this year and will really work on that this spring........i have plenty of rubber snakes and burlap already....

i have cats, my loves, they are a shorthair persian, they look like teddy bears. we also have a corgi and a collie.

dislikes
i dont do pastels at all for xmas, my colors are bright primaries, i use more gold for xmas than silver for the main part of my house. 
i dont do natural woodsey themes
i dont do romantic themes either, if its victorian its gothic which my house is decorated in year round
i dont need any craft supplies, well stocked there...
no gore, no clowns, no zombies.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my list, and I may add more as I think about it.

Haunt vision for this year: Singing skull band,( I have two three axis skull assembled) setting in a grave yard, with a pneumatic trumpet player (already built). with lanterns hanging from trees. A witch scene set up with potion bottles, witch books, rocking granny (witch) , cauldron creep. Alright I've had this vision for a few years, and I haven't pulled it off yet, but it will happen. I need to program my skulls.

Likes: anything that would fit in the vision above
Things for the band. Clothes or hats for the band.
80s hair band style wigs in children's size
70s style wigs, boys and girls style and sizes

***New Item**** Prop hands for on older man, and for a witch

Potion bottles and/or labels
Goodwill, thrift store finds, especially ornate frames I can spray paint black. Frames are a huge want for me. I can give then new life with a coat or two of spray paint and put all the great graphic for holidays in them.

Lemax Spooky Town, nothing elaborate, you could make me trees or bushes for my display. Bethene made tombstones for my display, and I love them.

Plan to do pirates in a couple years, so anything that theme would be good. So, if you did pirates this year and are getting rid of any of your props, I would gladly (and be honored) to take any of them.

witch books, spiders, webs, crows, fake logs, nick knacks that would fit a witch scene

Home made LED candles for graves

skulls, tombstones, bats

Spooky music tracks or mp3s

Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of halloween related indoor decor

Cheese cloth ghost for a FCG.

Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create

Gypsies or fortune teller items

Vampires, vampire hunter kits

Spooky paintings, photos, love the macabre and the altered vintage looking photos. Old photos of witches.

lenticular I have all the ones from Dollar Tree

Lanterns, witches lanterns

tarot cards

Bayou or New Orleans style cemetery items. Someone here on the forum sends her victim a box of real spanish moss. I can't remember who it is, but that would be cool to hang in my huge tree with the lanterns hanging in it too.

Day of the Dead

Disney's Haunted Mansion

I love dishes, serving items, napkins, party goods, kitchen items, specialty towels, etc. ​Any Holiday or special occasion would be good.

Throw pillows either handmade or bought

Cats of any kind

***New Item****Love Halloween socks, crew or trouser sock length, not kneehighs. Especially need one with black backgrounds so they fit in with the work clothes better.

If you are mechanically gifted, I would like a haunted swing, a flying crank ghost, a tombstone peeper, or any other animated object for the graveyard. 

I want to create a spooky ambiance, not scare the little kids too much, while still making the older kids remember the yard.

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planing to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies or evil babies, or deformed babies. Best to leave babies alone in general
clowns, carnevil, etc...
Please, nothing that was once really alive or fetal in a jar. Just saying

Christmas List:
I do two trees both with mixed colors, so anything goes.
I love all kinds of indoor Christmas displays, reindeer, Santas, snow globes, candle holders 
I like sparkly, shiny, glittery items.
I like the antique looking balls for the tree.
My tree top angel stopped lighting, so a new topper would be welcome.
Nut crackers
Throw pillows, towels, napkins etc.

***New Item****Christmas socks- again trouser sock or crew height not knee socks.

***New Item****I love homemade scarves with the funky yarns sorta like this-







They help keep me warm in an office that can be cold at times.

***New Item****Since we are experiencing really cold weather right now, that made me remember I love slipper socks for winter mornings, ankle high. I have big feet (size 10) 

I have also added somethings to my pinterest board.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump this to the top


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

loving everyones lists! cant wait to get to work


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have ten now!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

made some edits to my list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump this so other victims can find it easy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this to needs a bump


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I found this on the bottom of page two so am bumping it. I do need to get likes together and get them to Bethene. Nothing like prograstination!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

SUBJECT TO BE ADDED TO:

I love thrift store, store bought and hand made.

2015 Theme is Medival Castle

needs/likes

leather pieces
leather working tools
leather stains
fur pieces
steampunk things to add to my costume
fake medival weapons
tools for the fire pit torture table in torture chamber (think tooth pulling etc)
portraits to go in the grand hall
potion bottles
plastic chain for torture chamber
owls
books to go in a store front for DIE AGAIN ALLEY
wands and wand boxes 
voodoo items (2016 theme)
could use music(cds) with voodoo or medival castle type music
floating candles
signs/tags for my wand display
golden snitch
harry potter map or medival map
save dobby sign with socks hanging from it
mandrakes
fake candles to fit in candlebras
wooden buttons (rivots on gates and doors) found at home improvement stores
dragon eggs


I don't decorate for Christmas so nothing needed. sorry

Don't like/needs
blow molds
candy


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

yay more victims


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's my list for the Merry Reaper

Halloween Likes:
Love gothic-style items (black ornate frames, etc)
Edgar Allan Poe
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow 
Crows/Ravens/Owls
Skulls/skeletons
Dia de los Muertos
Cemetery pics
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
LED Candles - no color-changing
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Anything handmade as it will be an original!
Repurposed/thrift store items are great as well!
Black licorice and dark chocolate
Halloween colors - black, orange, purple, & red

Halloween Dislikes:
Anything cute, clowns, gore, slasher-film icons, pirates, aliens, dolls, zombies, no glitter, not really into the witch/ouija board items, and don't need movies



Christmas Likes:
For Christmas décor, I really gravitate toward the 50s/60s retro style (check out my Christmas board on Pinterest to get lots of ideas). I also love bottle brush trees, reindeer or regular deer, pinecone ornaments, and battery-operated string lights. I usually go with red and silver for colors. Do not mind glittery items for Christmas décor.

Christmas dislikes: 
Elves, Rudolph & company (animated movie), Nutcrackers, Grinch


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love headding all the lists looking forward to a victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am looking at the lists, sort of planning, but with such a variety of likes especially for Christmas, I really have no clue what to plan..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I sanded down some wood yesterday to start painting a nbc item. Now let's hope I get a victim that loves nightmare before christmas 

If not someone will get a pay it forward gift of nbc.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene I was doing the same thing. Im going out to see if there are any clearance left and wanted to check the lists so I could pick up anything that might work but I just don't know. Everyone is fairly different this go round.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Since this is the first one I'm joining in on...I'm ready to get my victim....but some of these list are overwhelming. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> Since this is the first one I'm joining in on...I'm ready to get my victim....but some of these list are overwhelming. lol


dont feel overwhelmed it just gives you more a a verity of things you can make or get  
your going to do great.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lots of great lists!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to fine tune my list more. Now that I know my themes for next year


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> Since this is the first one I'm joining in on...I'm ready to get my victim....but some of these list are overwhelming. lol


Trust me, it is far better to have a huge list to go by than a really small or specific list with only a few things. Also, if your victim has a pinterest page or albums posted on their profile page, those can help a lot too. My last victim had a lovely album called halloween props I'd like to have. That was pay dirt for me.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

hmmmm Halloween props id like to have! Well Duh...hahaha....I need one of those! I think we all do


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Going to make one now on Pinterest, great idea! Who was your last victim?


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the idea of this. I will edit as I go along and think of stuffs.

Halloween Items

Likes:
Spooky Craft Beer 
Antiqued Lanterns!
Homemade tombstones
Homemade candles
Creepy cloth
Already made cheese cloth
Miniature version of a Coffin Breaker. Like rattles and trys to lift the lid and slams it down. or loud knocks from inside the coffin
reapers
Asylum props
Projectors for my AtmosfearFX
fog machines
Little skull nic nacs for my office desk
Anything WWII (So like a WWII Zombie= Ultimate love) lol
More AtmosFEARFX ( Already Have Bone Chillers and Ghostly Apparitions and that Triple Thrill Pack)
Prop Building Tools (Hot wire foam cutter, great stuff, Dry-lok, jig saw. [barely starting out to make my own props soooo yea lol])
Flood Lights, Blue. and Mini Spots
Mist Makers or a Burning coal prop with a mist maker for my office
Paper Mache heads with LEDs
Prop Timers
PicoBoo stuff
Pnuematics
Deer Motors
Wiper motors
Fire and Ice Spotlights
Body with a Burning coals type effect..like a tiny child.
Stiltbeast type Corpsed body. Mini sized for my office  


Dislikes:
Clowns
CarnEVIL theme (Just to over done IMO)
Anything that says "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" 
Anything that depicts joyfulness. (Like the ones that make the yard seem -5 yo friendly LOL I am in the business to scare, not to be comical)


Christmas Items

Likes:
Candy Cane light up
Santa Claus playing the saxophone
Evil christmas is great
Devil elfs
Bloody zombie santa
Spooky Ornaments
Creepy antiqued bottles as ornaments. Like Bethany made.
Click Here For Example

Dislikes:
Religious Nativity items.
Christian stuff
Bibles (anything religious)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more great lists


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

love everyone’s lists. So many ideas...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Going to make one now on Pinterest, great idea! Who was your last victim?


 Hallorenescene had the great list. That's where I found most of my ideas.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pyrosaxplayer which atmosphere fx videos do you already have?


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Pyrosaxplayer which atmosphere fx videos do you already have?


Bone Chillers and Ghostly Apparitions and that Triple Thrill Pack 

I will update my list with ones I have. should have done that in the first place lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Want this close to the other thread


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i hit up dt yesterday and they are packed with xmas, must be three times more than last year...a lot of things you can work into table scapes and arrangements... i saw three glitter pumpkis that that was it........... they also have pics this year, like glitter branch pics..now in some xmas shops they run over ten dollars a pic....i got some things to make a challenge out of for myself to do a table with only dt things and its really cute...they have mini potted glitter ponsettias in colors..omg, too cute...im goig back before this stuff flies out of there...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to hit up dt see what goodies they have


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Added a bit more to my list..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Fadded a bit more to


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

added a pintrest link to my list along with a few other things


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cn not wait to for victim


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We finally made our list. It will probably be added to as whims arise. Thanks guys!

Likes:

We love hand made anything and seek out and collect these items. We have a room dedicated to pieces that are hand crafted. So even if something you make isn't mentioned here in our list or doesn't fit into one of our themes please rest assured that it will find a special place in our home and will be used, proudly displayed and appreciated! If you make it, we will love it!!!!!!!!!!

Love fudge, chocolate covered cherries and home made goodies if you like to make those types of things.
Anything hand made, pre-owned or repurposed is wonderful!!!!!!! 
Thrift shop items are wonderful! 
Halloween folk art
Witches and everything pertaining to them
Skulls and skeletons
Grim Reaper
Favorite colors are fall colors, especially burnt orange/umber and black.
Anything with a classic 'haunted' feel
Crows and ravens
Halloween primitives
Edgar Allan Poe
Would absolutely love to have one of the home made PVC candles!
Grave yards
Obsessed with spooky trees
Ghosts and spooky things
Jack O' Lantern - Scary or evil - not cute ones
Scary or evil scarecrows
Coffins
Tombstones
Carved Funkins are fantastic!
Gypsy and fortune teller props
Headless horseman
Haunted Harvest
Anything dark and spooky
Hand made is wonderful
Witch or old lady masks
Love the look of vintage Halloween items. Reproductions are fine. 
Items that fit in with a funeral. 
Gothic
Gypsy & fortune telling items. Don't need tarot cards.
Love the NBC / Nightmare Before Christmas stuff but don't have anything. 
Could really use skeleton keys. 


I love spooky trees with snow. But not traditional Christmas trees. Think of a tree that has lost all of its leaves during snow fall. Bare branch trees - that kind of thing. Actually we like these trees with or without snow. 

Love Snowmen!
Dark Christmas
Reindeer - classic, realistic, woodsy or Old World type reindeer. Do not like Rudolf type reindeer or cute ones.

We have a full bar with a haunted theme. 

Not sure of our theme next Halloween. We always have a witch coven, grave yard, haunted corn field, evil pumpkin patch, haunted bar, funeral


Don't need, can't use, or don't like the following:
Please no glitter anything
We don't do cute. No cutesy anything, sorry.
Disney 
Creepy crawlies including snakes and spiders, bugs, etc
Pirates 
Day of the Dead
Aliens
Ornaments - unless they are wickedly dark or skulls, skeletons, etc
Spider webs
Window or wall clings
Babies of any sort
Inflatables
Owls
Bats
DVDs
Books
Silhouettes


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My Christmas List

I'm glad to see so many people have dolls on their list of don't want, because I want them all. Scour the thrift shops for old worn out dolls. Dolls somebody scribbled on, shaved their heads, broke off their arms or legs, I want the arms and legs too. Not really bloody dolls, but dolls people and time have forgotten about. They can be baby dolls, Barbie dolls or doll heads. Clowns are OK too. 

I love vintage Halloween or Christmas. The older I get, the more I try to recapture my youth. 

I love Day of the Dead. 

I need tombstones. Most of mine are just the RIP ones. I need a little more variety. 

I need blue lights. I want a nice cool yard.

I love most everything about Halloween. The only things I don't do are witches and devil. I get enough resistance haunting here in the heart of the bible belt, I don't want to go looking for trouble. 

People used to ask me if I go as all out for Christmas, as I do for Halloween. I usually tell them no, but who am I kidding? I mean, doesn't everybody have 5 Christmas trees? 

In the kitchen, gingerbread is my theme. My tree is decorated with cookie and candy ornaments. 

In the front room, the theme is Santa Claus. The rotating tree is all Santas, red and white ornaments and red and white candy canes.

The family room is all in snowflakes. The tree is the family tree with ornaments the kids made, we collected on trips, hand-me-downs from my Mom. A real hodgepodge, and I love it. 

The library is all cardinals, and the tree is all birds. I love to sit at the desk and just watch the tree.

The one in our bedroom is vintage ornaments. The tree is left on all night, and is our night light for the month of December. 

So really just about anything you make or pick up would be fine. I love thrift shop finds. Oh, and did I mention I need dolls?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok you have convinced me to put a tree in my room whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I had room for one in my room, Humm, maybe a real small one some how


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be close to the other thread...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello. My name is kloey74 and I am a snowman addict

It started many years ago. I got a box of snowman ornaments from my mother as a wedding gift because I always made fun of her tree since it was themeless. Then I slowly began picking up a snowman here or there. Just like snowflakes--every snowman is different: Candlesticks, ornaments, birdhouses, metal, glass, wooden, wall art... They have gradually taken over a large portion of my basement in huge plastic containers. My husband says I have a problem and need help. 

However............it would be terribly rude of me not to display a new piece if something was sent to me.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm going totally Christmas for this reap! 

Likes:
Traditional and rustic/woodsy christmas 
Vintage, retro, and "old fashioned"
Plaid and flannel
Wreaths
Holly berries, pine cones, and branches
Gingerbread houses 
Candy canes 
Garland - traditional greenery, or beads, thick ribbon, burlap
Cardinals
Advent calendars - it's always fun to count down until Christmas!
Nut cracker statues
Knit stockings 
Snowflakes
Table top Christmas tree decorations 
Any and all ornaments! 
Glittery or sparkly is fine as well!
I have 2 dogs, one over 75 lbs and one under 13 lbs, so anything Christmassy for pets 

Fun side:
I love Christmas Story and Christmas Vacation!
Peanuts outside decorations 
Mickey & Minnie 

Can't think of too many dislikes.. 
No nativity scenes or religious sayings/themes


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I love homemade things! Thrift store or store bought items are great also. We have 2 dogs and 3 rats, our pets love the holidays too! I collect legos, and I would love to add any Halloween or Christmas sets to my display case. Glittery or cute things are okay with me for either holiday. Creepy and gore-y stuff is okay for Halloween. 
I update my pinterest a lot: http://www.pinterest.com/teancrumpet/

Halloween Likes:
- The majority of our house has no theme, but still gets decorated with general Halloween stuff. I love most all things Halloween, so as long as it's not on my dislikes list I'm sure I'll love it!
- I have an idea to do an outdoor campsite/Crystal Lake scene next year. I have a Jason, but that is all right now. I would love a Camp Crystal Lake sign, old/beaten up camping things (sleeping bags, dishes, chairs,tent) body parts, anything else that would fit in a campsite setting.
-I love baking, so I would love any cupcake toppers, sprinkles, candy molds, cake pans, spatulas, fridge magnets, or towels that are Halloween themed.
- We have a zombie survival themed room. Things I plan to add to this room are: ammo boxes and first aid kits (homemade or real), and fake weapons.
- Our garage is carnival themed. We have a bar and a beer pong table out there too (alcohol related things will surely be used). Creepy Clowns, red and white plastic table cloths. 
-We have already started planning a tabletop freakshow with made-over dolls and other small things, I'm making a lizard girl right now. Other freaks and oddities I would love to make are, shrunken head, bird lady, Fiji mermaid, comjoined twins, any other curiosities or freaks. 
-Things that can go on a black light laboratory table. I have potions and two skulls right now. Completely black things also look good in black light when everything else is glowing around it.
- White sheets for the furniture
-Masks - Especially zombie masks, or masks that cover the front of the face only, because we hang them on the wall.
-I love horror movies and horror movie icons some of my favorites are, Michael Myers, Ghostface, The Crypt Keeper, Universal Monsters, and Tim Burton I especially love Frankenweenie and Nighmare Before Christmas my favorite character is Zero ( we use some NBC stuff at Christmas too) And they are not necessarily Halloween movies, but I am a huge fan of Harry Potter and Batman. 

Halloween Dislikes:
- rats being hurt or injured
-babies
- we already have a lot of DVD's


Christmas Likes:
-Our living room is decorated in a woodsy / natural Christmas theme. Lots of green and browns with red and white accents. Acorns, pinecones, logs, trees, mushrooms, deers, foxes, and other woodland animals (I love badgers, but they are hard to find).
- Also, I like to make the rustic, natural themed room feel a bit cozier by adding things from this theme that are knitted, felt, quilted, and needlepoint.
- Our Christmas tree is decorated with random ornaments from different things we like and from our childhoods. Some woodsy sphere ornaments would help tie our tree in with the rest of our living room. (And we don't have any Halloween themed ornaments yet, but I am not opposed to hanging something like that on my Christmas tree)
-I am starting to gather outdoor penguin decorations for a penguin village in our front yard. painted wood cut outs, blow molds, lighted yard decorations, anything that can survive being snowed on! 
- I love baking at Christmas too! mini cupcake wrappers, sprinkles, candy molds, goodie bags, fridge magnets, oven mitts, and towels would be awesome!
- My boyfriend of 5 years loves Christmas trains!
-Nutcrackers
-National Lampoons Christmas Vacation and the Grinch who stole Christmas (cartoon)


Christmas Dislikes:
- Gingerbread
- Religious (angels, nativity, sayings)

Sorry my list is really long, I just wanted to give you lots of items to choose from. I will love whatever you send me, and thank you so much!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Interesting lists!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kloey your list cracks me up. I want to buy you snowmen now


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Booswife02--I think my husband is looking for a 12 step program. He's given up on just simply asking me "don't you ALREADY have THAT one??" because I point out how it's different!!! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## screamprincess (Nov 9, 2014)

my likes are,
nightmare before christmas, preferrably the halloween toys the residents made for christmas kids
cute scarey halloween things
cute cartoony pumpkins
oddities, taxidermy, resin bones-skulls
oddity jewelry with bones, bugs encased in resin, vintage odd fellows
cute ghosts
witches
voodoo items........no spell bottles
prefer no glitter for halloween
christmas halloween items, in halloween colors......purple black orange green, some glitter is ok
christmas stuffed animals dressed up for halloween.
vampire teddy bear from nightmare before christmas is my favorite thing in the world. lol
anything tim burton inspired in halloween or ooky spooky christmas

dislikes
no natural stuff
no gore
no clowns other than nightmare before christmas
no devil
no crafting supplies
no tombstones or graveyard items right now

thats my list right now...thanks


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance! I look forward to seeing what you come up with 
I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts, I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, store bought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds. 


Christmas Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas, A Christmas Story, Vintage Christmas, Ornaments, The Grinch, Christopher Radko (not shiny brite, I already have 2 sets), Chalkboard looking signs, National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, Home Alone, Unique Santa's, Reindeer made of twigs/sticks, Rustic, Glitter/Sparkle.

Halloween Likes: Vintage Halloween, Bats, Witches, Ghosts, Nightmare Before Christmas esp Jack & Sally together, The Addams Family specifically Gomez & Morticia, Hocus Pocus, Spiders, Spiderwebs ( I have a collection of real spiderwebs framed and/or mounted), Taxidermy (not rodents), Skeletons, Dia De Los Muertos, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks, Haunted Mansion, Skulls (preferably realistic looking or day of the dead)




Dislikes/Don't Need: Strands of lights, Anything overly cheesy, Nativities, Owls, Mass produced Dollar Store items, Rats/Mice, Crows, Jewelry, Biohazard, Mad Scientist, Halloween/Christmas Village, Gore, Nutcrackers, Movie Monsters i.e. Jason/Freddy/Chucky, Steampunk, Window Clings, Black roses/silk flower bouquets, Fairies, Torture, Maggots, Aliens, Roaches, Gingerbread, Potion Bottles, 



I don't overlap Halloween with Christmas, although I will put Halloween themed ornaments on my tree. NBC is about the only thing I will overlap.
I go all out for Christmas just like I do for Halloween.
I like unique Santa's. I have a small collection of Santa's that I have found at estate sales and flea markets over the last year or two. 
I do like a little glitter mixed in with my Christmas decorations. 
I don't have any tombstones yet, but I sit and admire all of the creativity on this site. I love looking at what other people have made.
I don't really need any wreath's, I have quite a few.
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since some give me headaches, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I like the buzzards that people here have made, but I can't find any flamingos. I only want 2 or 3, if you have any leftover flamingos, I would take them.
I also like gargoyles, not the super muscular/masculine looking ones, but the goofy looking smaller ones...if that makes sense.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. Or a chalkboard looking fabric with a Christmas saying.
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses.
I already have a lot of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween and Christmas shapes, so I really don't need more.
I believe that true love survives into eternity. So I enjoy anything along those lines as well.
I have a covered front porch that is probably close to 16x5. There are also 2 front windows that face the street. There is a small arch/half moon under the roof on the porch with a beam that I could sit small/medium things on. The front of my house is all cedar.
I also like birch trees, birch branches, I have decorative pillows with birch trees and a large birch tree painting.
Oh, and I love Krampus. I think he's pretty fabulous!


Here are a few pictures to give you an idea of the signs/pillows I like if that's your kind of thing. Certainly does not have to be the same size or even the same thing, just gives you an idea of what kind of style I gravitate towards.






























I also love this mirror, if my reaper happens to have a silhouette machine and could cut out the letters for this saying so that I could make this mirror myself that would be amazing.
http://tatertotsandjello.com/2013/10/pottery-barn-christmas-mirror-knock-project.html

I really hope that this list gives you some good ideas to work with. And thank you again for taking time out of your busy schedule to do something for me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> Hello. My name is kloey74 and I am a snowman addict
> 
> It started many years ago. I got a box of snowman ornaments from my mother as a wedding gift because I always made fun of her tree since it was themeless. Then I slowly began picking up a snowman here or there. Just like snowflakes--every snowman is different: Candlesticks, ornaments, birdhouses, metal, glass, wooden, wall art... They have gradually taken over a large portion of my basement in huge plastic containers. My husband says I have a problem and need help.
> 
> However............it would be terribly rude of me not to display a new piece if something was sent to me.


I had to laugh when I read your post. I found out some years ago my younger sister collected snowmen. She told me she didn't like for people to know that she collected them, because then people would start giving her all kinds of tacky snowmen. She said she had personal taste, and wanted to pick out her own snowmen for her collection. I mentioned this to my older sister. We agreed there was only one thing we could do about this. We started buying her the loudest, craziest, most over the top snowmen we could find. I know they all get sent to Goodwill, but we almost have a contest to see which one can find one to make her wince when she opens the box. In my family, if we think someone acts like they are to good for something, we will let them have it. My brother once complained because he got some Pez dispensers from his Secret Santa at work. So of course he got Pez dispensers for the next several Christmases. I put nice red bows and hooks on the ones I gave him, and hung them on his tree like ornaments. I should really complain to my family how I hate getting nice jewelry, and see what I get for the next few years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now pez ornaments omg love it


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Bump so it's with the other post!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> All right - finally posting my list - & I'm sure I'll probably add stuff to it as I go.....
> 
> We do both Christmas & Hanukkah in our house, as my husband is Jewish, so our decorating scheme is eclectic, to say the least. We try to incorporate both holidays in all the corners of the house, from dreidels & little trees tucked on shelves to little menorahs near my stocking holders. My Christmas decorating color scheme always tended to be more on the silver side anyway, with blue, purple, red, green, & white in the mix (I tend to stay away from gold – it’s not outlawed or anything, I just prefer silver usually). We have a silver tinsel tree, & we put Hanukkah ornaments in the mix with my Christmas ornaments on the tree. We send out Hanukkah & Christmas cards (a LOT of cards), so that’s reflected in our decorating as well, as we hang up all the cards, adding to the festiveness…..
> 
> ...


finger crossed I get a nbc fan for sure hehe


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't even do Halloween this year because of all the crazy going on in my life at that time. So, since I really have no idea what I need and I didn't even get into my Halloween decor... I'll just make a Christmas list. I do apologize ahead of time to my reaper that was really hoping to get someone with Halloween needs. I really am very easy to please though 

Likes:

I love anything homemade and crafty
Second hand store finds are fabulous
If you're a baker/candy maker.. have at it! I love goodies.

Bird decor for my tree since most of my tree is decorated with anything having to do with birds
Snowflakes
Wooden Garland (white, green, red) I have some of that but, need more and I cannot find any
Anything vintage christmas
Quilted tree skirt
White or silver lantern
Deer for a centerpiece (flocked, white, clear or silver)
Pictures of anything christmas related to hang on my walls
Snowman or Santa cookie jar
Table runner (quilted would be great but, red, gold or green would be too)
Candles (bakery, peppermint or spicy)
Blankets and pillows
Round table cloth (quilted, red, gold or green)
Bubble lights
Cookbooks (baking or candy making specifically but, one for Christmas dinners would be fun)
Unique coffee mugs (vintage Christmas mostly since they're hard to find... but, I like any)
Sweaters for pugs
Collars (I don't have any Christmas themed)
Tea

Dislikes:

anything neon or pink
halloween themed christmas decor
typical tinsel garland
woodsy scented candles
brown decor (I know it's the new thing but, i can't get into it)
music (I have so much christmas music that it has it's own box)
movies (same.. I have pretty much everything)

I'll probably add more as we progress to the sign up deadline. I know my list is short but, I got a little stumped along the way. Whoever my reaper is.. I will absolutely adore whatever you come up with.. homemade, thrift or new! I just appreciate any amount of time you put into creating my box 

WOOT!

Ok.. I'm updating my list. I've read so many super cool things on everyone's list so.. I think I need to add that I'm very curious about dark christmas decor.. and even xmas with a halloween twist. I'm a traditionalist when it comes to Christmas but, I do have an open mind and maybe seeing something Halloween-ish up during Christmas will help me get over the fact that I didn't get to celebrate it at all  So, hit me with your best shot if dark or Halloween xmas decor is your specialty


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so glad you are joining us sweetie and if i am your reaper i will rock it for you  




ALKONOST said:


> I didn't even do Halloween this year because of all the crazy going on in my life at that time. So, since I really have no idea what I need and I didn't even get into my Halloween decor... I'll just make a Christmas list. I do apologize ahead of time to my reaper that was really hoping to get someone with Halloween needs. I really am very easy to please though
> 
> Likes:
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> so glad you are joining us sweetie and if i am your reaper i will rock it for you


I agree with SakiGirl, ALKONOST, you will make an exceptional victim! We would love to get to reap you.
I look at everyone's lists and I think each of you would make a great victim though. I'm just evil that way!
We are looking forward to receiving a list to work on. Thank you everyone for making them very detailed; it so much more fun when we know what are victim has a passion for or needs for their haunt. I always seem to have questions about things my victims don't mention. Details please!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I agree with SakiGirl, ALKONOST, you will make an exceptional victim! We would love to get to reap you.
> I look at everyone's lists and I think each of you would make a great victim though. I'm just evil that way!
> We are looking forward to receiving a list to work on. Thank you everyone for making them very detailed; it so much more fun when we know what are victim has a passion for or needs for their haunt. I always seem to have questions about things my victims don't mention. Details please!


I so agree what ever victim I get I will rock your box as best I can


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember, if you have questions about your victims list or about something not on their list, you can message me and I will ask questions for you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Getting so excited. I am usually not a Christmas girl but I'm pretty stoked this year. My Halloween was a little tamer than usual due to us moving so I think that's why I'm all aboard for Christmas. I'm usually a Scrooge and just want to move on to more Halloween preparations.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can not wait to get a victim so excited to make my victim happy and rock there gifts


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I can't wait to get my victim. this reaper should be so much fun. I have thoughts for every list I have seen. Some look a bit easier than others, but they all look great.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Yes, I can't wait to get my victim. this reaper should be so much fun. I have thoughts for every list I have seen. Some look a bit easier than others, but they all look great.


i so agree and if i do not get a nbc fan that's ok i will pay it forward box to a nbc fan 
so excited to get my victim 

oh merry bethene we have been good reapers can we have victim early please


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

With only a few reapers, I really want to give everyone a chance to play... But I will start the matching a bit early...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> With only a few reapers, I really want to give everyone a chance to play... But I will start the matching a bit early...


you rock as always my dear sweetie


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree with I'm the Goddess....some look a lot eaiser than others... lol but i'm excited to get my reaper!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im so excited, going to go look around the craft store and get some ideas.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I really enjoy reading the lists here, and I have ideas fomenting for a number of possible victims 
I know some of my wants are very specific, and I don't expect my reaper to scour the earth looking for them. I threw the odd stuff in just in case, because you never know what someone else might have amongst their leftovers, or what they might see in a second-hand store. 
I'm not hard to please, though, and I've tried to include a variety of stuff . I’ll be happy with purchased new, purchased used, dumpster dived for, crafted, natural materials, whatever. Please Unknown Reaper, don't feel any particle of obligation to sweat the odd specific stuff!

I love Halloween and I love Christmas, but I keep them separate and distinct. My Christmas is happy and homey-warm.

Christmas-- 
My Christmas color scheme is pretty traditional—silver, some gold, Christmas green or emerald green, and red, occasional dashes of bright blue (not teal or purple). Secular or Christian-themed decorations are both fine.

I love small to medium sized, old style Eastern European-looking mold-blown ornaments (they need not actually be old, nor from eastern Europe). I’m talking about the reflective silvered ones (often described as “Mercury glass” though they’re not really). My favorites are small to medium sized in Christmas-themed shapes—toys, snowmen, children, moons, cute toy clowns, stars, etc. —also cute animals. A touch of glitter on them is ok, but don’t go adding it just for me! 
(Not severed Santa head ornaments, though.)
Chalkware primitive or old-world-looking Santas or snow-people, pristine, or with a little wear and tear-- either is great
Candles, real flame or battery operated. Scented is fine.
Christmas-themed vase for flower arrangements-- a water-holding vase that would fit on an average dining table.
Cookie molds (especially old-fashioned looking)
Long fireplace matches and a decorated holder (crafting opportunity?)
Pine or fir cones -We already have red & white pine, larch and a few species of spruce trees in our yard, but if my reaper happens to be from outside the upper Midwest and has different kinds, that’d be great—large ones, rounded ones, any interesting sorts. I know they’re messy, and I can deal. (Same goes for seed pods and other natural materials. If it doesn’t grow in Zone 4 and it looks kind of cool, I’d probably enjoy it.) 
Mistletoe _if _my reaper lives where it can be gathered (doesn’t grow here). 
Clippings of curly willow, twisted hazelnut or similar convoluted twigs – again, if it can be gathered locally. I don’t expect or want my reaper to pay florist prices.
Snuggly warm throw
Hot chocolate
Pillow cases or couch pillow 
slipper socks 
Small battery-operated light strings
Snowflakes, reindeer, snowmen, polar bears, penguins, moose, holly, If it's cute or elegant and Christmasy, I'll like it.

Halloween stuff:
Odds & ends for lab-building supplies: knife switches, toggle switches, dials, buttons, meters, insulators, coils-- used, even corroded is great. Think Frankenstein Vibe, a touch of Steampunk, a little general Victorian, not too gross.
Misc. Lab built prop or decor – I don’t expect anyone to build me a Jacob’s ladder, but anything with potential to light up or have a meter needle move—even if I’d have to do the wiring—still be great!
Aquarium pump—the smaller the better. Used is fine, as long as it pumps a little air.
Frankenstein-feel lab jars or specimens, scientifically-categorized oddities 
Aged-looking lab diagrams, especially anatomical 
Big, black, Frankenstein boots-- like the monster wore in the B&W movies. The bigger the better, but any adult men's size -- used and a bit beaten up is fine.
I already have beakers and flasks, but anything else that screams, Cool Lab Stuff

Pirate “treasure”-- coins, fake pearls, etc. 
I’m also looking for a prop parrot, large-ish seagull or pelican (realistic, or a little cheesy is ok) and a plastic or resin iguana. I know these are pretty specific, and I don’t _expect _to get them, but just in case my reaper would have one lying around, or would stumble across one in a 2nd hand store, I thought I might as well mention them.

I’m planning a bayou/swamp area for next year, sheltered from the elements, so things don't have to be weather-resistant. Light levels will vary from place to place. I’ll want some realistic stuff for brighter areas, but dimmer areas will need to be filled too, and stuff that’s a little worn, faded or otherwise imperfect would still be very much welcome. A little paint touch-up, proper placement…they’d be fine. Things that glow would be excellent. I’d welcome anything that could contribute to a swamp/bayou look, including, but not limited to:
Large(at least 4”, so it shows up; larger is fine) prop frogs – realistic or scary-looking 
Realistic or scary owl prop
Snake prop
Giant snails - creepy or realistic (but for the exaggerated size)
Prop Lizards 
Viney stems with fake foliage (Philodendrons or ivy garlands, etc.)
Artificial Boston ferns (any fake fern, really) Some will be in very low light, so sun-faded or a little battered is still great! No pots needed , so easier to ship.
Alligator(s)—plastic, latex, inflatable, whatever, from a foot long or so up to large life sized—either realistic or not, there should be a spot for them.
tribal masks
Firefly-mimic lights (the fade in, fade out ones)
Stuff that would look at home in Tia Dalma's shack-- Voodoo light  (I _don't _intend to mix this with a pirate theme, though.)
If my reaper is up to crafting anything in the swamp category--- wonderful!


Other Halloween--
I also have a Victorian-to-Gothic Dracula area, a fortune-teller area, and some general Halloween decor around the house. I'd be happy with anything that fits those themes. I'll get more pictures up soon, so my reaper can see what I have and what appears to be missing. 
Any used, reclaimed hardware that looks promising for crafts or builds—distinctive hinges, ornate keyhole escutcheons, latches, cool drawer or cabinet pulls, also carved furniture feet or box feet, ornamental overlays, etc.
Tapered corks, with the small end being anywhere between ½” and 1¼”
Ornate picture frames 
Glass bottles shaped like animals or objects…objects other than typical bottles, that is
Day of the Dead—smallish figurines (6” or less) or any size DoD animal
Halloween-themed hors d’oeuvres picks or drink garnish picks
Large plastic cauldron
Drop spider
Brass candle-holders
Halloween pump soap dispenser
Still shots from old B&W classic horror movies
Old-fashioned moon figures or pictures (full or crescent) with faces.
Jack o'Lanterns
bust planters (statue bust where the head is hollowed as a planter) 
Things with motifs of bats, skulls and other bones, pumpkins, black cats, spider
If it's Halloween creepy and spooky without being gory or satanic, I'll like it.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I would love to see pics of your Lego collection!



Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I love homemade things! Thrift store or store bought items are great too. We have 2 dogs and 3 rats, and our pets love the holidays too! I collect legos, and I would love to add any Halloween or Christmas sets to my display case.
> I update my pinterest a lot: http://www.pinterest.com/teancrumpet/
> 
> Halloween Likes:
> ...


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Merry Reaper List

Christmas Likes:
-Shiny, Glittery, Red & Green Decorations
-Love snowflakes 
-Bumble the Abominable Snowman (love him! haha)
-Any gingerbread decor
-Baked Goods/Christmas Candy
-Santa (any kind of Santa decor)
-Any cute props for our Elf on the shelf 
-Love the Grinch 
-A Christmas Story 
-Christmas wreath for my door 
-Hot Chocolate 
-Throw Blanket
-Elf (the movie)
-Any kind of decorations for my Christmas Cookies (sprinkles, candies, etc.)
-Any kind of Christmas signs -chalkboard, paper, anything!

Halloween Likes 
-lighting
-Hocus Pocus
-Love the Bride of Frankenstien
-WIcked witch of the west 
-DIsney Villians
-The Haunted Mansion 
-Hitchhiking ghosts

I decorate for Christmas as much as I do for Halloween! I usually have a huge Christmas
Eve Party at my house too! I love pretty much anything Christmas related. Glitter is great. lol
My pinterest page: http://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/christmas/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great list guys I have lots of ideas


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great list hostesswiththemostess I can think of tons of things for you. Great lists everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting so excited to get a list and make my victim smile


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

So many great lists!!! I'm so excited to get my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer to victim day


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> With only a few reapers, I really want to give everyone a chance to play... But I will start the matching a bit early...


Bethene I don't think you would get a complaint from any of us if you wanted to start matching a bit early!!!! While we want everyone to have an opportunity to play we are also chomping at the bit to get our victims. The sooner the better, there's so much to do for the person we get! Can't wait to get started working on something special from someone's list.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

tick...tick...tick


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Went to hobby lobby and got a few craft supplies, hope I can use them, they will work for several folks...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

CHRISTMAS
I love thrift store items. Used things seem so full of life, love, history, and character. Handcrafted items are also very special. I would rather have several used and handcrafted items than one brand new item any day.

Here are some items I can use or would enjoy:
Bubblegum pink colored mini lights, led or incan
Flameless candles of any size, color, shape. No button batteries please. AA or AAA only.
Outdoor solar lights, any Christmasy or colorful design
Playful, cute, funny, whimsical, colorful path markers, lit or not
Large tree skirt in pastels and rich jewel tones
Tree ornaments, glass or plastic. Bright or rich colored, jewel tone, Victorian, candy, animals, icicle, snowflake, birds, most any shape. Clear with scenes inside. All 3 dimensional. Prefer 2-sided designs.
I love reindeer and cats.
I collect Santas. Medium to large in size. I do not like scary looking Santas. Just saying. I like wooden Santas, the fabric covered cone style Santas, metal, almost anything except ceramic. I prefer Victorian, European, Russian, etc. I do not care much for the traditional modern American Santa. An old fashioned wooden shelf sitter Santa would be cool.
I love old fashioned Christmas toys, especially of European design. Things that would look cute sitting on the mantle, table, bookshelf, etc.
I like Nutcrackers. I do not have any that are very unique. I have seen some very unusual ones that would be fun to have. They do not need to be in new condition. Please do not get me NCs that are Halloween related.


These are items I either do not care for or do not need:
No Halloween items
No religious items or designs
Wreaths
Small knick knacks
Candle holders
Linens
NO CANDY. I love it and will eat it all and then I will hunt you down and make you pay for every pound I gain.

Ornament notes: I do not need any more solid colored balls. I do not care for flat one dimensional ornaments with pictures painted on them. No Santas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer bettering my list a look over.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The days are so slow......Haha.....VICTIM!!!!


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

I have followed these forums for a long time, and learned a lot of thing but never joined. I just joined this fall and I happened across this and am excited to participate in my first merry reaper. I will be thrilled with anything that I recieve! I have looked over all the lists and made one of my own to help my reaper out. 

My likes
Universal Monsters
Nightmare Before Christmas
Haunted Mansion
Anything Tim Burton
Crypt Keeper
I have an obsession with the Queen of Hearts but I have nothing!!
I like day of the dead things and sugar skulls
I love anything handmade
I love vintage Halloween
Halloween towels/blankets/pillow cases ect
tombstones and pvc candles for the cemetery
steampunk
Gargoyles
Universal Monster style movie posters, anything to decorate a halloween themed room

Our theme this year was asylum so anything related is great, we have also done pirates and zombies, for 2015 we are planning the classic graveyard/spookhouse. We also do clowns so that is good, and I love love love skeletons! Also a little bit of gore is ok!

Halloween dislikes are 
Freddy Jason ect, blowmolds, aliens, inflatables, devil stuff

For Christmas we dont really decorate much but we do have a tree. 

I like dark christmas
halloween ornaments
nightmare before christmas
rustic ornaments
trans siberian orchestra 
anything vintage christmas

Thank you so much for giving me the chance to be a part of this group. I am so excited to begin creating my gifts!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the family MelissasMutiny! message me if you have any questions at all


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

More great lists from potential victims. I might just have a few ideas. I'm going to start sending friend requests to everyone, it helps with the stalking! (Laughing evilly!!!!)


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you booswife02


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> CHRISTMAS
> I love thrift store items. Used things seem so full of life, love, history, and character. Handcrafted items are also very special. I would rather have several used and handcrafted items than one brand new item any day.
> 
> Here are some items I can use or would enjoy:
> ...


 UHMMMMM... I sent you candy and homemade goodies last Merry Reaper. Since it's been a year.. does that mean I'm in the clear?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Alkonost. Mostly. I just couldn't remember who to look for. LOL. Actually, the peppermints are not that fattening. But to be honest I had to share most of the brownies. I have a stomach malfunction and I could only eat one or two bites since they were so rich. Dammit! But they were so good. Thanks. 

My list is so....so.....well i don't know what. But I don't feel good about it. I have been sick lately and my head feels muddled. I just can't think of anything I really want at all. Maybe because I already have too much. I do these exchanges mostly to give. I like the Pay-it-forward because I can send and not have to receive. LOL. But I love getting surprises. So just surprise me.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hey all,.. i know some folks dont like glitter...........please for sure list if you are ok with it for xmas or halloween xmas inspired items, ex if i make something as a cross over can i use glitter on it...........inquiring minds got to know....LOL
ohhhhh i cant wait to get my victim..........merry haunting everyone!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

just whisper, just list themes you like and the colors you use and styles you like and what you dont like... i am sure you reaper could run with that information, i could. its really hard for me too to list, i love to make things for people...hope you are feeling better, i bet this will perk you up!!





JustWhisper said:


> Alkonost. Mostly. I just couldn't remember who to look for. LOL. Actually, the peppermints are not that fattening. But to be honest I had to share most of the brownies. I have a stomach malfunction and I could only eat one or two bites since they were so rich. Dammit! But they were so good. Thanks.
> 
> My list is so....so.....well i don't know what. But I don't feel good about it. I have been sick lately and my head feels muddled. I just can't think of anything I really want at all. Maybe because I already have too much. I do these exchanges mostly to give. I like the Pay-it-forward because I can send and not have to receive. LOL. But I love getting surprises. So just surprise me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> More great lists from potential victims. I might just have a few ideas. I'm going to start sending friend requests to everyone, it helps with the stalking! (Laughing evilly!!!!)


 Here I thought you just liked me!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> hey all,.. i know some folks dont like glitter...........please for sure list if you are ok with it for xmas or halloween xmas inspired items, ex if i make something as a cross over can i use glitter on it...........inquiring minds got to know....LOL
> ohhhhh i cant wait to get my victim..........merry haunting everyone!!!



I put it in my likes and dislikes, but I'll state it again. I have no problem at all with glitter!

Glitter Bombs Away!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Halloween Likes:
Theme for 2015 is Forbidden Tiki Island. 
Things I am looking for include feathers - peacock, pheasant 
Vines or tropical foliage 
Scene setters with tropical backgrounds on them
Shells. I will be using lots of shells
Fake animal skulls, especially a bird skull for my witch doctor to wear around his neck

General Halloween:
Hand towels for kitchen or bath
Round tablecloth made of black and white checked fabric (like for a Mad Hatter tea party)
Vampires
Medieval castle
Mad Lab - looking for x-ray film that I can put on a light table
Spooky portraits, lenticulars


Christmas Likes:
Coastal Christmas theme using aqua blues, cream, gold, and a touch of bright red
Lodge-looking Christmas items, like red plaids, tartan plaids
Red poinsettias
Green pine garland with white lights
Woodsy reindeer
Vintage flocked Santas
Any Santa up to 12-inches tall
Vintage bottlebrush trees, the small ones
The Grinch! Would love to add something Grinchy to the outdoor display

Dislikes:
No scented candles
Have enough wreaths and ornaments
Don't need any more Christmas Village pieces

My Pinterest boards: www.pinterest.com/pablangston/


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I updated my list again


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I will probably be updating my list all week!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks in advance to my Reaper. Please know that I will love whatever you make or buy and that I am easy to please so don’t stress out. I don’t mix Christmas & Halloween but I do have a small purple tree that I can put up at Halloween so Halloween ornaments are fine but I will save them until next year. Don’t feel like you have to go overboard since I know that money can be tight during the holidays and I don’t need a bunch of stuff to store anyway. (Don’t let me ruin your fun, though, if you want to spoil me, just don’t feel any pressure to do so.) I love surprises, so whatever you pick out is going to be great. I love homemade things, thrift-store finds, and purchased items.

Christmas
I love it all. Really like reindeer & snowmen. Last year I put up seven trees each with a different theme. This year I could use especially use polar bear, penguin, owl, or squirrel ornaments (have the Walmart squirrel ornaments).
I want to do a woodsy tree with woodsy animals and I don’t have a great tree topper for that other than a bow. Some birch bark sticks or ribbon would be great. I envision a tree full of owls & squirrels with other forest creatures thrown in for good measure. Raccoons would be really cool.

I will also do a snowy looking tree with penguins, polar bears, and snowmen and multicolor lights.

Another of my trees will be cardinals, so cardinal ornaments would be wonderful.

I also have a sea creature tree done in shades of lavender and blues. 

There is also a white tree that has candy and gingerbread which could use a lot of help. 

My main tree is done in colors of copper, rust, antique gold, green, purples, and cranberry red and has lots of fruit and musical instruments on it and a little bit of everything else.

My bedroom tree is done in peacocks but I don’t have any room on that tree.

I don’t really have much for Christmas dislikes, maybe Santa in Hawaiian shirt & flip-flops, or some kind of brand ornaments like Hello Kitty or McDonalds fries. Oh, I thought of a dislike, I hate to have a date on ornaments. (Note that this does not apply if you are signing and dating something you made that is totally cool.)

Halloween list from 2nd Secret Reaper:

I am easy to please, so please don’t stress out over picking something out. I am sure that I will love it. I love homemade gifts if you happen to be crafty. If you aren’t, then garage sale/thrift store finds or store bought is perfectly fine. 

This year I did a graveyard for the first time. I have some gravestones, mostly from Dollar Tree, and some fencing and lights. I don’t have any grave breakers or bones to complete the scene so any hands, masks etc. that I could use to put something together would be good. I could use more outdoor decorations since I am running out of places to put things indoors (...though, I'll still take more indoor stuff, I'll find a place to put it.) I'd love some items for my outdoor cemetery and the more realistic, the better, for cemetery stuff. 

I am hoping someday to come across the dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes. Actually, I would enjoy a set of 4 dishes that were each different that I could display on my plate rack. 

I love those little Halloween mini scenes that people put inside of apothecary jars, lanterns and such. Little, dark, creepy graveyard scenes, mini skellies, other tiny haunted scenes like creepy, twisted trees, etc. with the moss and stones and such...I would love one but haven't gotten around to making myself one. Even just the components would be great. 

I don’t have internet at home or access to a printer. So if you would like to print off some internet creepy pictures, I would love them. I bought a dozen 4 x 6 & 5 x 7 wooden frames to paint that are gothic looking, but have nothing to put in them. Print outs of labels for potion bottles would also be welcome. So far my potion collection consists of unlabeled bottles & 3 wonderful bottles that I received from TheHalloweenKing. I really liked those spider bottles that Saki did.

If my reaper is someone who knows how to make those creepy, aged, carved pumpkins, I'd love one of those to use to make a scarecrow for my graveyard. 

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

If my reaper is someone who paints, I once saw a picture that I really liked in a store that I didn't get because of a blemish and regretted ever since. Basically just five trick-or-treaters or so silhouetted against an orange sky. It might have had a haunted house, twisted tree & a moon.

Things that I have seen this year in stores that I liked but decided I wouldn't get since I had already spent too much: 
At Walmart, the string of owl lights
At CVS or Target, the crow skeleton
Like the headless horseman sign at HomeGoods but didn't see it this year at the 4 that I checked. Saw the barn dance sign and passed on it, now wish I hadn't.

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Wolves, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Vampires, Skeletons (I don't have a full size skelly...just some small ones that I recently acquired), Skulls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Haunted Mansions, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Witches Balls, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes, unscented pilar candles either fake or real.

I am a want to be quilter. Don’t actually finish anything but do like to collect fabric, so some Halloween fabric would be welcome.

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables (because they use electricity & I hate seeing a puddle of dead inflatable in the morning)
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts (potion bottle body parts o.k.)
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many)
Candy or food items

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want after seeing the amazing things people have done):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper! 

Random Things:
If you see a nice Thanksgiving turkey on sale that I could put on my mantel, I don’t have one of those.

I don’t wear socks or earrings and would prefer no food or candy. Don't need any more Christmas village items. Glitter is fine for Christmas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just think very soon each of us will be reading our victims list whoot


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Here I thought you just liked me!


I know, my ego was crushed, too!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Candy Creature said:


> Random Things:
> If you see a nice Thanksgiving turkey on sale that I could put on my mantel, I don’t have one of those.


OMG I almost peed myself. Before my brain actually kicked in I pictured you wanting a roasted turkey on a platter with those little paper mittens on it's feet to place on your mantle. I just couldn't imagine why anyone would want that. 

Candy Creature...can you either copy and paste your reaper list, or add a link to it? I have no idea where it is and most of us are not going to have enough patience to go look for it. Puh-leeeeeeeese? Be a lamb. I think you should join ChristmasFanClub, HFs sister site, and post pictures of all your trees. We have several members there who also do a tree in each room of their house. I love that concept.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Candy Creature you have got to post pics of your trees. They sound awesome!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Give my list one more looker today to give my reaper lots of options


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I know, my ego was crushed, too!


I do like you both. But I admit I did have more than one motive behind the friend request! ;-)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I do like you both. But I admit I did have more than one motive behind the friend request! ;-)


 We're just joshing with you x-Pired. At least I was, and I'm pretty sure ooojen was too


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes Saki, I am checking my list now also. It is probably going to end up a lot different than the one I think I sent Bethene. Anyway, please reaper, check my list in this thread as opposed to just using the one you get from Bethene. Thank you in advance dear reaper. I know one of the things I'm adding is home made goodies, especially cookies and fudge in case my reaper likes to cook. Just saying is all.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hubby is the cook and baker here, but if I get you and the wife, I will make sure he makes you some goodies.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Candycreature... your main tree sounds absolutely gawgeous! Please post pics of it when you get it up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Candy Creature, I need your main information, I don't have your address,,etc. I might have it left from the last reaper but I had to delete things to make room in my messages, so I am not sure, so please, don't want you to miss out, I will add you to the list, but please ,, message me....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

_(whining tone)_ Are we almost there yet? 

I wonder whether I'll get a victim whose list has already given me lots of ideas. There are some really great lists!
I've expanded mine, too, since I sent it in. I hope my reaper checks the list on this thread.

Ooo, love to cook and bake-- also ready to dig out some craft and building supplies and tools that I've found myself "too busy" to work with over the last couple years!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I added it to my list too, But home baked goodies are always welcome in this house


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I spent my lunch reading everyone's list so excited to make some rocking great stuff for you victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure that you put your likes here!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So ready to stalk a victim whoot


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Hubby is the cook and baker here, but if I get you and the wife, I will make sure he makes you some goodies.


I'll hold you to that i'm the goddess! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Not quite sure what to put on a Merry Reaper list so if my reaper has any other ideas please go for it.

Anything Homemade
The Spirit Halloween Black and Skeletal ceramic serveware
Hanging Bats
Stuff to decorate my fireplace mantel Halloween or Christmas
Halloween or Christmas wreath
Nightmare before Christmas or any tree ornament
Halloween or Christmas Centerpiece
Scented Candles
Vultures
Christmas kitchen towels
Peanut Brittle
Cemetery Headstone (Someone who dies on Christmas?)

Dislikes
Gory
Clowns
GLITTER This may be listed last but it should be first, I find glitter annoying and messy.
Manger/nativity It is not that I do not like these I just already have a really nice one.

Lil Ghouliette has a pintrest page and our cemetery Resurrection Vale Cemetery has a facebook page.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I will be checking my victims list several times this weekend. Please update and post.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I'll hold you to that i'm the goddess! Looking forward to it!


 I can honestly say I didn't get you guys, but we shall see what we can do.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My likes list includes everything I previously stated in the e-mail to Bethene. On a note, I included a picture of my sad little Halloween countdown tree in my album if you get an itch to make/find/buy/pass down little Halloween ornaments for my tree. I'm not trying to go with a purple theme color for my tree. It's what came with it. If I think of anything else, I'll post, but my list was sort of long.  Did I mention that I love home-made and hand me downs?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sakigirl, I am posting a picture of it here too.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear reaper.. I did forget to mention that I am on pinterest  My username is audrabarbknecht. Not a whole lot on there but, it might help some


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Sakigirl, I am posting a picture of it here too.


yes this would work perfect thank you so much


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Going shopping today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have to work today but will be doing some brain storming ideas for u victim


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Already found a few things I hope my victim will love... off to a great start! Woot!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spent the evening brain storming ideas


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

going to hit the paint tomorrow after work.. Prepare thy self Victim!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Forgot to add to my list, my reaper could send Krampus stuff for Christmas--I would be cool with that.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Forgot to add to my list, my reaper could send Krampus stuff for Christmas--I would be cool with that.


Yes, us too! I will go add Krampus to our list. Great idea The EighthPlague! There was something else also but for the life of me (or death of me if my adorable witch finds out) I can't remember exactly what it was. ;-)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you seen rare exports? It's a subtitled krampus movie. Great watch


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Side note for my reaper check out my pintrest page,


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Moonwitchkitty, I bought the movie Rare Imports last Christmas. I loaned it to someone and it still hasn't been returned so I'm not sure if that person liked it or not. It wasn't bad for a subtitled movie. Did you like it? 

By the way, loving Halloween doesn't make you weird! ;-)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought it was awesome, originally my husband put it on. and I refused to watch it until i saw the reindeer. i don't do regular christmas, creepy is my style, did you watch the previews



 for the movie it should have been n the extras too funny, Dont Swear around Father christmas it may result in a beating


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

so awesome


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I thought it was awesome, originally my husband put it on. and I refused to watch it until i saw the reindeer. i don't do regular christmas, creepy is my style, did you watch the previews
> 
> 
> 
> for the movie it should have been n the extras too funny, Dont Swear around Father christmas it may result in a beating


Yes, I thought the preview and extras were great. This movie could give younger kids nightmares for years, poor things! I wish I could remember who I loaned that movie to. It was kind of pricey as I recall and not easy to find. If anyone likes dark and totally messed up Christmas than I highly recommend this movie. It's humorous even in the midst of the blood and death.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bump to page one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to say there is some great list on here


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes Saki.Girl, a lot of great lists. Some have mentioned craft fairs, vintage and antique shops, classic Christmas, hand made items, etc. Just for the record we would love anything from any of these. We are looking forward to seeing everyone's reaps!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Yes Saki.Girl, a lot of great lists. Some have mentioned craft fairs, vintage and antique shops, classic Christmas, hand made items, etc. Just for the record we would love anything from any of these. We are looking forward to seeing everyone's reaps!


oh i agree me too


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

It sounds as if everyone is making such cool things for their victims! I would be over the moon happy with any of it. Can hardly wait to see photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> It sounds as if everyone is making such cool things for their victims! I would be over the moon happy with any of it. Can hardly wait to see photos.


I sleigh u can't wait to see


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I was looking over my victims list again to see if they had added or deleted anything. One never knows ;-)


----------

